# Nexus 7 2012 vs 2013



## mfenske

I'm thinking about a Nexus 7 in the dash. Any reason not to buy the 2012 version as it's cheaper and it appears Timur is available?


----------



## ReloadedSS

Off the top of my head the screen and processor are much improved. There's price drops with the nexus 9 available soon.

You can get a first gen with cellular data for $130, which seems like a good price but I haven't done any price research.


----------



## charliekwin

As mentioned, the better screen and processor are the big differences. There are some hardware differences that may have implications for you (dimensions, USB jack on the 2012 can be relocated; that kinda thing) but unless the older one meets a very specific need you have, I can't think of a good reason to go w/ the 2012 at this point.

Timur is available for the 2013 as well, but isn't free (~$40). Depending on your particular needs, you may be able to get away with a combination of Tasker and 3rd party kernels instead.


----------



## mfenske

Older was was close to 50 cheaper which would buy the DAC.


----------



## naiku

For in car use, I would go with the 2012. Cheaper, I have never had any issues with speed or the resolution of the screen with mine, Timur's ROM is free and well tested etc. Also, like you wrote the savings will pay for a DAC.


----------



## mfenske

naiku said:


> For in car use, I would go with the 2012. Cheaper, I have never had any issues with speed or the resolution of the screen with mine, Timur's ROM is free and well tested etc. Also, like you wrote the savings will pay for a DAC.


That's kind of what I thought. I just scored the DAC for $17 on amazon.


----------



## -=Jeff=-

I am happy with the 2012 in my car and i have a 2013 for daily use..

Also there is AutoDroid for the 2012 which is running kitkat


----------



## mfenske

Jeff what ROM/Kernel are you using?


----------



## -=Jeff=-

Currently using Timur's but looking to switch to Auto Droid once my driving season is over for that car...


----------



## mfenske

Cool. Thanks.


----------



## mfenske

I can't seem to actually locate the Timur ROM. Anyone have a link to the 2012 Nexus 7 version?


----------



## eviling

go with the older one its not much different. have you considered an android board, like an RK3288, or rasbery PI? theirs even a hi-fi linux based rom that was built, public free. check out http://volumio.org/, its an evloved version of raspyfi (http://www.raspyfi.com) the screen is the bottleneck, really hard to find a cheap screen :\ nexus 7 might just be easier lol 300$ for a 7" capacative screen for a double din. 

the rasbery pi needs a dac and a Power supply, so 2 extra costs, the 3288 has optic, you can run off that. both take 5v dc.


----------



## -=Jeff=-

mfenske said:


> I can't seem to actually locate the Timur ROM. Anyone have a link to the 2012 Nexus 7 version?


USB ROM for Nexus 7


----------



## mfenske

-=Jeff=- said:


> USB ROM for Nexus 7


Jeff, that link just seems to be a dead end. I can't find a place to actually download it. I contacted Timur so we'll see.


----------



## -=Jeff=-

I might have it somewhere too


----------



## eviling

idk what kinda rom that is, but perosnly i always run a CM based rom. been doing installs on phones since 2010, CM seems to be the only rom that ever remains stable after prolonged use. The nexus comes with android pretty raw so idk that I'd even bother.

xda forums is my source, theirs also android forums, and many others.

edit- i see that usb rom is CM based  features aside, the closest you get to CM origonal the more stable you are, the more features you add the more usntable things become. if it was my car I'd want something extremely stable. id more than livid to get into my car in the morning and not be able to listne to a radio because of an error on my device.

heres the CM 11 for the nexus 7 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2050821

it also has a link for the 3g version, you don't wanna install the wrong rom, you won't have 3g support as their iwll be no 3g drivers in the none 3g rom


----------



## rdlhifi

mfenske said:


> I'm thinking about a Nexus 7 in the dash. Any reason not to buy the 2012 version as it's cheaper and it appears Timur is available?


Nexus 7 (2013) Users reported Touchscreen and GPS Issues (Google it) 

Link to Usb Rom (for 1st Gen) was removed by the author because Autodroid (a Rom which has similar features of Usb Rom) apparently used and modified the former Rom without consent. However for the 2nd Gen the (paid) Usb Rom links still works.

Thus You can use Autodroid instead and report back if it works out for You  (I sold my Nexus 1st Gen and by next Week will use it too)
Cheers 
Dan


----------



## mfenske

I'm waiting on OTG cable that allows for charging and we'll see how it shakes out. I managed to get a copy of USB ROM and Autodroid so I'll test them both.


----------



## rdlhifi

mfenske said:


> ...I managed to get a copy of USB ROM and Autodroid *so I'll test them both*.


Please don't forget to report back! I'm eager to know first hand impressions


----------



## mfenske

rdlhifi said:


> Please don't forget to report back! I'm eager to know first hand impressions


So super early impressions are that I think USB ROM is going to work better on this tablet (2012 Nexus 7) because it orients to landscape mode in pretty much all apps. Second, and more importantly, it doesn't seem to "skip" audio playback while using an external hard drive. I was having that issue with the Autodroid ROM.

I'm supposed to be getting the OTG y-cable that allows charging today (I don't feel like modifying a cable myself) and if that goes well I may mount this bad boy in the dash.


----------



## rdlhifi

mfenske said:


> So super early impressions are that I think USB ROM is going to work better on this tablet (2012 Nexus 7) because it orients to landscape mode in pretty much all apps. Second, and more importantly, it doesn't seem to "skip" audio playback while using an external hard drive. I was having that issue with the Autodroid ROM...


Thanks for letting us know! I didn't knew Apps doesn't "reorient" themselfes in Autodroid
Would You please explain a lil' bit more what happened with audio playback while using Autodroid ROM? (was it while audio was actually playing? strange ) 
would have been good to know if You observed the same playing from a Pendrive, or playing Music stored from the internal Memory of the Tablet (to rule out other possible causes)...but I suppose You have Usb Rom installed at this moment, right?
It would be fine if You have the Time to add something more You observed while using Autodroid, so I will ask at the Author's Forum if they knew about possible bugs with the Rom, maybe they will fix it 
ATM I don't have a Nexus (selled it last Week) to make proofs on my own, but tomorrow I'm gonna pickup a brandnew one (also 2012 model) and wanted to know what to expect with Autodroid installed!
Sorry if I understood something wrong...English isn't my Mother language!
later
Dan


----------



## mfenske

Yeah the skipping was happening with music playback. It happened more while I was doing other things but even when I wasn't. The main app that was a concern was Apollo. I've since switched to Poweramp as it supports .flac files. At this point I'm thinking USB ROM is the winner. Charging is now figured out. The next thing is figuring out the storage solution. I'd like to use my 1TB external drive but it seems to take too much power so a powered hub might be the solution. I may try an SSD or large flash drive.


----------



## rdlhifi

mfenske said:


> Yeah the skipping was happening with music playback. It happened more while I was doing other things but even when I wasn't. The main app that was a concern was Apollo. I've since switched to Poweramp as it supports .flac files. At this point I'm thinking USB ROM is the winner. Charging is now figured out. The next thing is figuring out the storage solution. I'd like to use my 1TB external drive but it seems to take too much power so a powered hub might be the solution. I may try an SSD or large flash drive.


Sad You confirmed the skipping issue  with Autodroid!
I recall that the Apollo App had many complains before...not shure why, but I read a couple (too many) times the same worries on other Forums...
I can positively confirm You that a weak or cheap Powersupply WILL cause all sorts of Trouble! and from what You described, It seems we shared the same Problems! (I learned my lesson and bought a better One after starting with a chinese model  )
Also, in respect to the Storage issue, I read somewhere SSD HDD are better suited for Car use (less power consumption + better shock support) but also too expensive .

If You recall something more about Your Autodroid experience, please let Us know!
Greetings
Dan


----------



## -=Jeff=-

I am using a Mini-box DCDC USB supply. it powers my Tablet and my HUB.. I will swap out the hub in an effort to correct a couple potential issues I am having.. 

the hub powers the DAC/USB Drive/ and a couple other pieces, so each time I start the car it reconnects them. I have a new hub to connect and see what happens. I found the Tablet cannot support power to everything I had a USB Drive and DAC and both would drop out on tablet supplied power.

My USB is a 64GB USB 3 device.. I don't even have it full yet. 

I am looking at some other options for my car but have not settled on one yet.. keeping the tablet for now


----------



## Ultimateherts

-=Jeff=- said:


> I am using a Mini-box DCDC USB supply. it powers my Tablet and my HUB.. I will swap out the hub in an effort to correct a couple potential issues I am having..
> 
> the hub powers the DAC/USB Drive/ and a couple other pieces, so each time I start the car it reconnects them. I have a new hub to connect and see what happens. I found the Tablet cannot support power to everything I had a USB Drive and DAC and both would drop out on tablet supplied power.
> 
> My USB is a 64GB USB 3 device.. I don't even have it full yet.
> 
> I am looking at some other options for my car but have not settled on one yet.. keeping the tablet for now


That's the problem I am having too. Windows XP to me seems the most logical as it is the most stable and has the extensive drivers and applications. In the future infotainment OEM systems are going to make these devices archaic for the car, but for now I think Android is too premature for the car.


----------



## -=Jeff=-

Ultimateherts said:


> That's the problem I am having too. Windows XP to me seems the most logical as it is the most stable and has the extensive drivers and applications. In the future infotainment OEM systems are going to make these devices archaic for the car, but for now I think Android is too premature for the car.



I dunno, I think Android works fine for what it is.. meaning that it is a fraction of the cost of a windows set-up. so with Windows I would expect more out of it.

My set-up is great, but I think most of the problems are my implementation of the HUB and Power.. 

The biggest want I have is a battery eliminator that would make it seem like the battery is connected, yet have a power supply in it's place (for my tablet)

If I go the AppRadio/ Android Stick route I will have other things I would want addressed


----------



## charliekwin

-=Jeff=- said:


> the hub powers the DAC/USB Drive/ and a couple other pieces, so each time I start the car it reconnects them. I have a new hub to connect and see what happens. I found the Tablet cannot support power to everything I had a USB Drive and DAC and both would drop out on tablet supplied power.


Similar setup in mine, and does the same thing. The only way I can see around it would be to delay the tablet turning on when it detects power (probably do-able) and delay turning the hub off when it loses power (less do-able), which would likely mean using two power sources, and seems like more trouble than it's worth.

My workaround so far is to use Tasker to kill my media player (Poweramp) when power is cut and to restore it 15 seconds (the approximate amount of time it takes Stickmount to re-mount my USB drive) after it detects a power source. It's not ideal, but is at least good enough for now.


----------



## -=Jeff=-

charliekwin said:


> Similar setup in mine, and does the same thing. The only way I can see around it would be to delay the tablet turning on when it detects power (probably do-able) and delay turning the hub off when it loses power (less do-able), which would likely mean using two power sources, and seems like more trouble than it's worth.
> 
> My workaround so far is to use Tasker to kill my media player (Poweramp) when power is cut and to restore it 15 seconds (the approximate amount of time it takes Stickmount to re-mount my USB drive) after it detects a power source. It's not ideal, but is at least good enough for now.


Mine takes a few seconds and the song if partway through at key off, starts at the beginning again.. not a big deal to me either..

For the most part everything works mostly how I want it with exception of the volume of the HD tuner I am using.. it does not adjust with the tablet control (I believe that is an issue with the way the ROM is set-up) as on my Android Stick, it adjusts the volume.. but then the USB connection fromt eh Stick to the Tuner is not working.. (missing some drivers in the kernel I think)


----------



## mfenske

charliekwin said:


> Similar setup in mine, and does the same thing. The only way I can see around it would be to delay the tablet turning on when it detects power (probably do-able) and delay turning the hub off when it loses power (less do-able), which would likely mean using two power sources, and seems like more trouble than it's worth.
> 
> My workaround so far is to use Tasker to kill my media player (Poweramp) when power is cut and to restore it 15 seconds (the approximate amount of time it takes Stickmount to re-mount my USB drive) after it detects a power source. It's not ideal, but is at least good enough for now.


Charlie, that should be a relatively simple fix. I'm going to try adding another one of these http://www.pac-audio.com/pacproductdata/tr7/1_instructions/tr-7_instructions_010505.pdf . It allows you to delay either turn on or turn off of a component. I've already got one for the amps and thought I'd delay the turn on say 3 seconds. I'd add a second with maybe 15 or 20 seconds for the turn off.


----------



## xwikednessx

mfenske said:


> I'm waiting on OTG cable that allows for charging and we'll see how it shakes out. I managed to get a copy of USB ROM and Autodroid so I'll test them both.


Hi, where did you get a copy of timur usb rom? I have been looking everywhere for a copy but it seems that all links are now dead. is there any way you or anyone else can please post a link, as i am having the same issues with autodroid. Thank you


----------



## mfenske

I'll have to look. I believe that I contacted Timur directly and he emailed it to me.


----------



## xwikednessx

I am going to try to contact him, hopefully i can get a copy, thanks.


----------



## naiku

xwikednessx said:


> I am going to try to contact him, hopefully i can get a copy, thanks.


I may have a copy I can send you if you are unable to get hold of Timur, I just need to check if it is still on my Nexus but can let you know.


----------



## mfenske

I'll put you up to the challenge of getting a large hard disk/USB to reliably mount in a consistent place-which is ultimately why I gave up on mine. I'm wondering if a wi-fi enabled hard drive might be a solution-say the Seagate GoFlex Satellite. Good luck


----------



## naiku

mfenske said:


> I'll put you up to the challenge of getting a large hard disk/USB to reliably mount in a consistent place-which is ultimately why I gave up on mine.


What's the challenge?

I have been running a 128GB flash drive for at least 2 years now with no problems at all. If I want to take it out I just open the glovebox and unplug it to copy/remove music or podcasts. Mounts without any problems everytime, I think the only time I have had an issue with it was down to wiring to my USB hub.

@xwikednessx I do have a copy of the 2012 ROM from Timur, send me a PM if you need a copy still.


----------



## mfenske

naiku said:


> What's the challenge?
> 
> I have been running a 128GB flash drive for at least 2 years now with no problems at all. If I want to take it out I just open the glovebox and unplug it to copy/remove music or podcasts. Mounts without any problems everytime, I think the only time I have had an issue with it was down to wiring to my USB hub.
> 
> @xwikednessx I do have a copy of the 2012 ROM from Timur, send me a PM if you need a copy still.


What did you do to do that? Mine seemed to find a different spot every time I switched off the ignition. Initially it would mount at "sda1", I'd shut the car off and then it would mount at "sdb1" and the app I was using couldn't locate any of the files. Uber frustrating.


----------



## charliekwin

mfenske said:


> What did you do to do that? Mine seemed to find a different spot every time I switched off the ignition. Initially it would mount at "sda1", I'd shut the car off and then it would mount at "sdb1" and the app I was using couldn't locate any of the files. Uber frustrating.


I'm using a 128gb jump drive as well; works great. Download Stickmount Pro, it has options for mount location. I have it set to mount to the drive's volume name.


----------



## mfenske

Hmm. I did use stickmount. Not sure if I had it set properly though.


----------



## naiku

mfenske said:


> Hmm. I did use stickmount. Not sure if I had it set properly though.


If you are using Timurs rom you should not need stickmount. I simply plug mine into the hub and leave as is. With Apollo songs would typically start at the beginning each time I turn on the ignition. Switched to Google play music and it always resumes in b the same place, just paused.


----------



## charliekwin

naiku said:


> If you are using Timurs rom you should not need stickmount. I simply plug mine into the hub and leave as is. With Apollo songs would typically start at the beginning each time I turn on the ignition. Switched to Google play music and it always resumes in b the same place, just paused.


On the 2103 version, at least for me, the kernel mount was very hit and miss. Based on my own experiences and reading about others, there seems to be no shortage of quirks in making an Android tablet work as a head unit. Best advice is probably to experiment with different apps and then stop screwing with it once something works!


----------



## naiku

charliekwin said:


> On the 2103 version, at least for me, the kernel mount was very hit and miss. Based on my own experiences and reading about others, there seems to be no shortage of quirks in making an Android tablet work as a head unit. Best advice is probably to experiment with different apps and then stop screwing with it once something works!


Strange, I wonder what the difference is between 2012 and 2013.

I agree there are quirks, but most of those seem to be vehicle specific with getting things fully integrated. In my case a quirk being the joycon reading 2 buttons on the steering wheel as the same input.


----------



## xwikednessx

@naiku, i was able to get a copy already, thanks for the offer.

@mfenske, i am using a 2012 nexus and my 500gb harddrive mounts up perfectly fine. i have not installed it in my car yet, but i have tested it by switching the power supply on and off and it mounted the drive everytime so far.


----------



## infra4800

I am looking for USB rom for nexus 2012 .. can someone please share... thanks


----------



## wastednrgy

Great thread and some good advice fellas.any new updates ?? some pictures maybe


----------



## mfenske

wastednrgy said:


> Great thread and some good advice fellas.any new updates ?? some pictures maybe


I've given up on this. Android seems to be too unreliable in how it mounts external storage for this to be a workable solution. I'm trying a Raspberry Pi 2 or perhaps a HP Stream 7.


----------



## naiku

mfenske said:


> I've given up on this. Android seems to be too unreliable in how it mounts external storage for this to be a workable solution. I'm trying a Raspberry Pi 2 or perhaps a HP Stream 7.


I wonder why you are unable to get storage to mount reliably with your set up, the only thing I can think of is power issues. I had some odd issues with mine before getting a solid power supply, but since then no problems at all. I don't remember it ever not finding the storage at all though.


----------



## mfenske

naiku said:


> I wonder why you are unable to get storage to mount reliably with your set up, the only thing I can think of is power issues. I had some odd issues with mine before getting a solid power supply, but since then no problems at all. I don't remember it ever not finding the storage at all though.


Power is pretty solid. The issue I'm running in to is that I've been using stickmount with my external USB and that app assigns it a location. Usually, it's sda1. I'll power down/suspend (TimurROM) and when it comes back up it assigns memory (slowly) to sdb1 so any program looks for music iin the previously assigned spot. I then need to add the new location (which takes hours to scan) and then when I restart the same thing happens. Uber annoying.


----------



## charliekwin

mfenske said:


> Power is pretty solid. The issue I'm running in to is that I've been using stickmount with my external USB and that app assigns it a location. Usually, it's sda1. I'll power down/suspend (TimurROM) and when it comes back up it assigns memory (slowly) to sdb1 so any program looks for music iin the previously assigned spot. I then need to add the new location (which takes hours to scan) and then when I restart the same thing happens. Uber annoying.


Stickmount (Pro for sure, maybe the free one too) has an option to use the volume name/partition label as the mount location. Make sure that's enabled.

It's been a while since I've looked at the settings, but I _believe_ there are mounts and symlinks that get created in a few places. One should be at the root level (/volume_name), but there's also one that gets stuck somewhere like /storage/emulated/usb. I've had better luck with the latter.


----------



## mfenske

charliekwin said:


> Stickmount (Pro for sure, maybe the free one too) has an option to use the volume name/partition label as the mount location. Make sure that's enabled.
> 
> It's been a while since I've looked at the settings, but I _believe_ there are mounts and symlinks that get created in a few places. One should be at the root level (/volume_name), but there's also one that gets stuck somewhere like /storage/emulated/usb. I've had better luck with the latter.


I played with Stickmount PRO and a few different settings and ultimately just didn't feel like it was a workable solution. If only there was an external SD slot or a way to bump up its internal memory we'd be golden.


----------



## naiku

How come you are using Stickmount at all with Timur's ROM? I remember reading a while back about it not being needed, here is a post from Rootzwiki:

"Before Timur released USB ROM I had stick mount running on CM and it caused all sorts of issues. So I suggest not running Stick Mount with Timur's ROM"

There are some other posts about using 3rd party apps with Cyanogen and them not working out all that well. Try uninstalling Stickmount and see what happens. I realize it sounds like you may have already moved on, but might be worth a quick try if nothing else.


----------



## charliekwin

naiku said:


> How come you are using Stickmount at all with Timur's ROM?


At least for me, Poweramp wouldn't read the mount Timur's software created after waking up from suspend. A full reboot or unplugging the jump drive was required, which is obviously unworkable. Stickmount works for me, and one thing I've learned with Android is to stop futzing with things once they work. Supposedly there are updates/improvements with Lollipop, but I'm still on 4.4.


----------



## naiku

Ah Ok, I have never used Poweramp so that might explain why I never had a need for Stickmount. I used Apollo but then switched to Google Play Music which appears to be working nicely.


----------

